# Back to MA from a long hiatus



## RFB (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
I am just coming back to Kempo after a long hiatus. My MA history is as follows:
01/80 Started Kempo at FVUSSD in Wakefield, MA (I forget who ran school but my primary instructor was Pat Hayes)

12/80 switched to FVUSSD in Peabody, MA under Cal Carozzi

01/84 Awarded Brown Belt.

1985/1986 switched to Shorinji-Ryu Karatedo at Shodokan in Salem, MA under Mr Black and Mr Campizzi

5/86 Awarded 5th Kyu in Shorinji-Ryu

??/88 While in military took another style that I can not remember for a few months in Tacoma WA.

1993 Started Kempo again at Saugus karate in Saugus, MA under Sam Biancuzzo and Jason Scaduto. Then stopped again later due to family, work, money etc..

Present just started training again at Saugus Karate and am loving it. It is like finding an old friend and feeling like your friendship never missed a beat.

Well thats me in a nutshell. looking forward to meeting everyone. 

BTW anyone ever hear of Pat Hayes or know whatever became of her she was a great instructor.

RFB


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome (again) and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Feb 16, 2008)

Good to have you with us, RFB.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad to have you here, enjoy and to answer your question I have not heard her name in a long time.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## Skip Cooper (Feb 17, 2008)

:asian: Welcome back!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello, nice to have you back in the Martial Arts, and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Hawke (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome back to Martial Talk.

Feels good to train again.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 19, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT and welcome BACK to MA!


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to Mt  :wavey: and welcome back to the MA


----------



## MJS (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

Mike


----------

